# Kritik: "Hoch"-Button



## Samlana (11. September 2019)

Hallo liebes Buffies,

 

ich mag eure Seite wirklich und fühle mich an und für sich sehr wohl hier. Was mich aber wirklich extrem nervt, ist der "Hoch"-Button. Für diejenigen, die nicht wissen was gemeint ist: Das ist der Button der erscheint, wenn man auf einer Seite nach unten scrollt und wieder nach oben gelangen möchte, ohne zurückscrollen zu müssen. Gerade wenn die Seite sehr lange ist, mehr als hilfreich. 

 

Im Normalfall scrollt die Seite beim Anklicken dann nach oben und man kann null Komma nix wieder aus dem Headermenü auswählen. Bei buffed.de ist es leider so, dass beim Anklicken des Buttons die komplette Seite neu geladen wird. Das Ergebnis ist dasselbe, ich bin wieder oben auf der Seite. Allerdings habe ich den Nachteil, dass wir z.B. im Büro nur eine sehr langsame Verbindung haben und ein erneutes Laden der Seite immer relativ lange dauert. Erst recht, wenn man Buffed was Gutes tun will und die Adblocker ausschaltet. 

 

Welchen Hintergrund hat dies? Böse Gedanken könnten dazu führen, dass die Seite bei jedem Klick auf den Hoch-Button einen neuen Klick generiert, der ansonsten nicht stattfinden würde. Leider zum Nachteil des Komforts. Kenne mich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht genug mit den technischen Dingen aus, um dies als mehr als eine Verschwörungstheorie einzustufen

 

Würde mich wirklich über eine Erklärung hier freuen. 

 

Viele Grüße

 

Samlana


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2019)

Hi Samlana,
 
vielen Dank für deine Anfrage. 
Es geht tatsächlich nicht darum Klicks zu farmen - das hat in bestimmten Fällen eh keinen Stellenwert mehr - sondern das bestimmte Werbeplatzierungen neu geladen werden.
Das hat aktuell vor allem technische Hintergründe, aber wir haben das Feedback auf jeden Fall zur Prüfung aufgenommen. Vielleicht können wir hier in Zukunft etwas anpassen.
 
Die Sache mit der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit ist natürlich unschön.
 
Gruß
ZAM


----------



## Samlana (11. September 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

 

 



ZAM schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit ist natürlich unschön.


 

Woran sogar der allmächtige Zam nix ändern kann....


----------



## spectrumizer (11. September 2019)

Man könnte hier höchstwahrscheinlich mit Tampermonkey ein kleines Script programmieren, was die Seite wieder nach oben scrollt.


----------



## Samlana (16. Oktober 2019)

Mittlerweile wurde zwar der Linktext entfernt, die Funktion ist aber immer noch geblieben. Die Seite wird neu geladen. Scheint wohl doch nicht so einfach zu sein. Schaut euch doch einfach mal auf anderen Seiten um. Kenne außer eurer Seite keine, die es auf die Art und Weise macht


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte den Hintergrund doch schon erläutert. Das ist kein "wir wissen nicht wie das geht"-Problem.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Oktober 2019)

Samlana schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wurde zwar der Linktext entfernt, die Funktion ist aber immer noch geblieben. Die Seite wird neu geladen. Scheint wohl doch nicht so einfach zu sein. Schaut euch doch einfach mal auf anderen Seiten um. Kenne außer eurer Seite keine, die es auf die Art und Weise macht


Wie gesagt: Installiere dir Tampermonkey (Browser Addon / Extension).


Oben rechts auf das Tampermonkey Icon klicken -> Neues Script erstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sieht dann so aus. Den ganzen Standard-Code da markieren und löschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit diesem ersetzen:

```
// ==UserScript==
// @name         buffed.de Scroll to Top Button fix
// @namespace    http://tampermonkey.net/
// @version      0.1
// @description  try to take over the world!
// @author       spectrumizer
// @match        https://www.buffed.de/*
// @match        https://buffed.de/*
// @grant        none
// @require      http://code.jquery.com/jquery-3.4.1.min.js
// ==/UserScript==

(function() {
    'use strict';

    jQuery( document ).ready( function()
    {
        jQuery( '.totop' ).click( function( e )
        {
            e.preventDefault();
            jQuery( 'body, html' ).animate(
            {
                scrollTop: 0
            }, 800 );
        } );
    } );
} )();
```
Sieht dann so aus. Datei -> Speichern. Tab schließen und Buffed.de neu laden. Sollte funktionieren. Funktioniert jedenfalls hier bei mir, hab's getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samlana (17. Oktober 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Installiere dir Tampermonkey (Browser Addon / Extension).
> 
> Sieht dann so aus. Datei -> Speichern. Tab schließen und Buffed.de neu laden. Sollte funktionieren. Funktioniert jedenfalls hier bei mir, hab's getestet.


 

Ich oute mich ja nur ungern als doof, aber ich dachte tatsächlich deine Idee wäre etwas für internen Entwickler und Admins der Seite gewesen und nicht für mich. Sorry, hab ich falsch verstanden. Werde es mal versuchen. Danke dir.


----------



## Samlana (17. Oktober 2019)

Und funktioniert. Einfache und schnelle Lösung. Danke dafür!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2019)

Samlana schrieb:


> Ich oute mich ja nur ungern als doof, aber ich dachte tatsächlich deine Idee wäre etwas für internen Entwickler und Admins der Seite gewesen und nicht für mich. Sorry, hab ich falsch verstanden. Werde es mal versuchen. Danke dir.


Ja ok stimmt, für jemanden, der da nicht drin steckt, geht daraus nicht hervor, was ich damit gemeint habe.  Freut mich, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab ein Problem in dem Code korrigiert und oben aktualisiert. Das Script funktioniert so nämlich nur auf der Hauptseite, nicht aber auf Unterseiten. Zur Korrektur ...

```
// @match        https://*.buffed.de/
```
... ändern in ...

```
// @match        https://www.buffed.de/*
// @match        https://buffed.de/*
```


----------

